# Where to get bones and heads for Fish stock?



## julesthegolfer (Nov 13, 2009)

Where do people get fish bones and heads to make fish stock?  When I make fish, I buy the boned fillets.
Thanks!


----------



## GB (Nov 13, 2009)

julesthegolfer said:


> When I make fish, I buy the boned fillets.
> Thanks!


They don't. they buy the whole fish.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 13, 2009)

I have started saving the juice I drain from my water packed tuna. 
Haven't used it yet, but it sure does seem like it would be an EXCELLENT
quick fish stock base. 
Have a ziplock bag frozen in the fridge, waiting for a Sassy Creole Fish Stew night.

Perhaps you could find a local fishmonger, and ask them if they can provide some carcasses from fileted fishes.....


----------



## Selkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Coastal communities usually have fish markets, or a fish monger in some of the better supermarkets. This is where you'll find whole (cleaned) fish. The further inland, the less likely to find fresh, whole seafood. It's either that, or get to become friends with a fisherman.

Personally, I use nuoc mam (Asian fish sauce). It comes in a bottle and, as long as it's refrigerated, it lasts nearly forever. That, and Dashi (dried bonito flakes), they turn a pot of hot water into a tasty fish broth base for many seafood stews or soups with a minimum of effort.

I wish you well in your search.


----------



## giggler (Nov 13, 2009)

Asian Markets usually have heads..


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 13, 2009)

The next time yo buy fish, buy a whole fish and ask them to filet it for you and give you the head and bones.  Toss the head and bones in the freezer and when you have enough, make a stock.

Shrimp or lobster shells also make great stocks.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 13, 2009)

At my fish store.  You're paying for it, anyway, when you buy fillets.  Ask them to pack it separately, and keep the head, tails, backs, etc in the freezer.


----------



## julesthegolfer (Nov 13, 2009)

We don't have a fish market nearby.  I'm not sure my local grocery store will fillet a whole fish, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask.  Maybe I'l try to find a fish market within an hour of here.  I'm in the middle of central Florida so I assume closer to either coast I could find a fish market. I guess I could also try to learn to fillet a whole fish myself- wow.
Thanks all


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 13, 2009)

julesthegolfer said:


> We don't have a fish market nearby. I'm not sure my local grocery store will fillet a whole fish, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to ask. Maybe I'l try to find a fish market within an hour of here. I'm in the middle of central Florida so I assume closer to either coast I could find a fish market. I guess I could also try to learn to fillet a whole fish myself- wow.
> Thanks all


 
You might be surprised where you can find a fish market. A few years ago Lakeland, Fl had one. Also look for Asian Markets if not fresh most have some frozen.


----------



## MostlyWater (Nov 13, 2009)

Also, when I buy my fish, i use the tails for stock.  No one here much likes tails so it goes well in there.  You might keep that in mind, too .....


----------



## sallynilly (Dec 31, 2009)

If you have an Asian or Hispanic store near you that carries meat and seafood you should be able to find whole fish. Sometimes frozen but thawed and chopped in neat peices paired with veggies like carrots, celery onions and spices like black pepper, parsley and oregano and enough water to cover everything and simmered for no more than 30-40 minutes, strained and put into containers or canned. If you can find an oily mackeral or salmon, that would be great tasting.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 1, 2010)

My local fish market will save me bones from whitefish if I call a day ahead.  Otherwise, they get thrown out quickly.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 1, 2010)

julesthegolfer said:


> Where do people get fish bones and heads to make fish stock?  When I make fish, I buy the boned fillets.
> Thanks!



Ask the folks where you buy your fillets...Often times they have access to whole fish, but do not carry them on a regular basis, if at all, due to lack of demand!

Luck!


----------

